# Iomega Ego Portable HD



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello there, I'm currently having a issue with my portable HD with my laptop, seems like with the HD plugged into the USB port the pc takes forever or will not start up or restart, and when saving or copying files on it via File Explorer (Windows Explorer) it just stalls at 0%. I also notices once I try one of these options the white light on the HD itself turns off.

Here are some specs:

My portable USB devices:
Iomega Ego HD
Model: RPHD-UG3
Size: 465 GB
Compatible USB3.0

Laptop:
Dell Inspiron 7520, 15R Special Edition
OS: Windows 8
System type: 64 bit, x64-based processor
Memory: 8 GB
Processor: Intel Core i7, 2.2GHz

Another note I like to mention is I have a XPS 8500 Desktop PC the HD words on the standard USB ports, (guess would be 2.0) but when I connect it to the USB 3, shows signs of the same issues with this laptop.

If there is anything else you like to know I'll gladly help. Something tells me this might be only a just a setting adjustment problem, but I'm still new to USB 3.0 and portable drives.

Thanks in advance,

Justin


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Still waiting for a reply, now I seem to lost access to the files and folders on the drive, just shows up as F:\ and says its not accessible, the file or directory is corrupted or unreadable.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I just restarted the laptop with the HD unplugged and plugged it back in when Windows loaded up to the desktop, it asked to scan and repair the drive, I did. Now I got access back to my files again, which are now being copied completely to the Laptop Hard-Drive until I know what is causing these issues.

I'm wondering if my HDD is faulting on the USB 3.0 connection. Ugh, at least I got my files back


----------

